# Apivar Â®- Amitraz Strips â receives exemption for Section 18



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

South Dakota today received a specific exemption under the provision of section 18 of FIFRA for the use of Apivar â Amitraz in a 3.33% formulation in plastic strip form â subject to condions and restrictions. Other individual states may apply for this exemption and receive a section 18 label for this varroa control product. 

Apivar is an unregistered product (EPA File Symbol 87243-R) formulated as a sustained release plastic strip impregnated with 3.33% amitraz (0.5 g active ingredient per strip) manufactured by WYJOLAB for Veto-Pharma S.A.. All applicable directions, restrictions, and precatuons on the product label as well as the section 18 use directions submitted with an updated application must be followed. A mazimum of 500,000 strips treated with amitraz may be used. 

Label instructions are more detailed, but in briefâ¦.To control varroa, remove honey supers before application of Apivar, use 2 strips per brood chamber with a minimum distance of 2 frames between strips. Bees should walk on the strips. Leave strips in the boxes for 42 days, then remove. Reposition as needed so bees stay in contact, then leave for 14 more days. Strips must be removed after a maximum of 56 days.

A maximum of 2 treatments, spring and fall, may be made per year if varroa mite infestiation reachs treatment thresholds. Honey supers cannot be on when strips are used, and cannot be replaced until 14 days after strip removal. Protecitve gloves are required.



*Hereâs an important pointâ¦.*

Total residues of amitraz in honey and beeswax are not expected to exceed 0.2 and 9 ppm, respectively. 
The exemption will expire in your state, assuming your state applies for this section 18, one year from date of authorization.
Currently, a section 3 registration is under review in South Dakota.

*
My thoughs on this one.*

With a fall treatment and removing the strips after 56 days I don't see it as some thoing for northeren bee keepers. It will get left in the hive all winter and the mites will become restant to it like Apastan and Check Mite.
Also with 4 strips to a double deep I can see it as a costly product.

 Al


----------

